# How many have considered buying EoMR in print?



## Nyeshet (Mar 18, 2007)

I recently bought both the EoMR and its sequel in print at ENWorld's storefront on Lulu.com. Afterwards I began to wonder how common or uncommon this might be? Are others making use of this service, or am I one among few?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

I've ordered copies of all of ENP's print products.  Most have arrived, but EoM:R hasn't yet.  How does it look?  _Lyceian Arcana_ arrived the other dya and looks very good.


----------



## sirwmholder (Mar 19, 2007)

I am planning to have LuLu print me up a couple of EoM-R and LA to give out at our gaming table... though funds are a bit scarce at the moment.

William Holder


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

I just got through a copy of _Arcane Strife_, and it's _beautiful._  Full colour.  A very pretty book!


----------



## Estlor (Mar 19, 2007)

I've got EOM:R in print and it looks great.  I think the pages even feel a little higher quality than the old WotC softcover splatbooks from the 3.0 days.  Very happy, very pleased.  Next time I get some spare money I'll have to order Lyceian Arcane.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm waiting to see a proof of the full-colour hardcover version of EOM:R.  Assuming it has come out as well as the other books I've seen, it'll be on sale soon.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Mar 19, 2007)

Man, this almost makes me wish I hadn't had EoM[R] and LA printed and bound before. Heck, I might end up buying them in print again, anyways


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

They do come out beautifully.  Here's a few ENP books from our storefront:


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 19, 2007)

Gah! The pages are backward in Lyceian Arcana! The rectos are versos and the versos are rectos! (That border is not supposed to be in the binding.)

Please let me know if and how I can fix that for you guys. I have the sinking feeling EOMR will come out the same way.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

Pages backward?  Mine looks fine (although I don't know what a recto or a verso is!).  But I'm flipping thorugh my copy right now, and it looks great.  There's the border thing on the inside... I assumed it was supposed to be there!

Have you recieved the WotBS package yet, BTW?


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 19, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Pages backward?  Mine looks fine (although I don't know what a recto or a verso is!).  But I'm flipping thorugh my copy right now, and it looks great.  There's the border thing on the inside... I assumed it was supposed to be there!



A recto is a right-hand page, a verso is a left-hand page. The page borders are supposed to be on the outsides of the pages; I meant the spread with the exalten to look like the attached image.

After checking my files, I'm pretty sure I know what's up. I can have new POD versions of EOMR and LA ready within the next day or two.



> Have you recieved the WotBS package yet, BTW?



Not yet. Next couple of days, I'm sure.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

Marius Delphus said:
			
		

> A recto is a right-hand page, a verso is a left-hand page. The page borders are supposed to be on the outsides of the pages; I meant the spread with the exalten to look like the attached image.




Ah, I get it.  I didn't realise it wasn't supposed to look like that - I made it by simply removing the cover (first page) from the file.  I would have thought that would have the right effect.



> After checking my files, I'm pretty sure I know what's up. I can have new POD versions of EOMR and LA ready within the next day or two.




That would be jolly good of you!  HOWEVER, if you're gonna be playing with the files - how big a job would it be to make a combined version?  I'm assuming the problem will be page numbers which would start at 1 again halfway though.  The chapters already continue (LA starts at Chapter 6, IIRC).  I'd like to make a really pretty deluxe colour hardcover of the whole lot in one.




> Not yet. Next couple of days, I'm sure.




I think you'll be pleased - they came out perfectly!  I'm in that "anxiously waiting for the next one" phase now!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 19, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Ah, I get it.  I didn't realise it wasn't supposed to look like that - I made it by simply removing the cover (first page) from the file.  I would have thought that would have the right effect.



It certainly would have *if* I had been more careful with how I put together the PDF pages. I like to think I've learned a lot since laying out these books. 



> HOWEVER, if you're gonna be playing with the files - how big a job would it be to make a combined version?  I'm assuming the problem will be page numbers which would start at 1 again halfway though.  The chapters already continue (LA starts at Chapter 6, IIRC).  I'd like to make a really pretty deluxe colour hardcover of the whole lot in one.



I'll look into it. To get it "right" should be fairly straightforward.



> I think you'll be pleased - they came out perfectly!  I'm in that "anxiously waiting for the next one" phase now!



Well, for one thing, I switched to a format where it doesn't matter which side of the page something prints on. So the recto/verso thing won't be an issue... I'm certainly looking forward to checking them out.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 19, 2007)

I would buy a POD of the EoMR.. but I already paid Kinko's to do it 

I will be using Lulu for the rest of the WoBS and probably any other EnWorld PDF I buy, more than likely in addition to the straight PDF, that way I have the e-copy as well as hard-bound.


----------



## dekrass (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought EoMR and LA in POD from RPGNow a long time ago.
Are the new ones the same quality, or better?

BTW, I would definitely buy a combined hardback of the two, if that becomes an option.


----------



## Estlor (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, a full color (or even black and white for that matter) combined harback of EoM would be just delicious enough to get me to buy the first one again.  

I'm a big fan of the rule set and the version of D20 I'm rebuilding for my home use completely tosses Vancian magic out the door and replaces it with that.  It was nice to get ahold of a print version for flipping since I don't have the benefit of two monitors on my desk (yet).


----------



## Morrus (Mar 20, 2007)

Estlor said:
			
		

> Yeah, a full color (or even black and white for that matter) combined harback of EoM would be just delicious enough to get me to buy the first one again.





Yeah, we're putting together a combined hardback.  Needs a little editing first (EoM:R keeps telling you to go buy LA, for example, and LA refers to itself as the sequel to EOM:R, when they'll both just be chapters in the same book).  

We'll do it hardback, full colour.  Problem is, it'll be _expensive_.  The printing costs between b/w and colour interior increase massively.  But it'll be nice to have available as a luxury, deluxe item for those who want it.  It'll work out to about 150 pages, I should think.

We might do a "Hardback" edition (hardback, b/w interior) and a "Deluxe" edition (hardback, colour interior) to give people the choice, but I don't want them getting confused with so many versions of EoM out there!  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 20, 2007)

> sets aside $$$$ <


 

Save one of the Deluxe Editions for me!


An aside tho, RW mentioned something about re-revising EoM based on lessons learned with Mythic Earth? Is that still on the plate or would this revised-revision cover that?

 I know he wanted to change how the magic skills worked....


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Mar 21, 2007)

I just bought print versions of EoM[R] and LA for my youngest brother's birthday (he's a big fan of EoM).


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 21, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I think you'll be pleased - they came out perfectly!  I'm in that "anxiously waiting for the next one" phase now!




Yes... yes they did! Woo!

I think I can positively recommend this POD vendor


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 21, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> > sets aside $$$$ <
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That revision got pushed to the side when we started War of the Burning Sky. If it happens, it will be a way off. Sorry.


----------



## sirwmholder (Mar 21, 2007)

Is there any chance we could get the Appendixes included or better yet incorporated within along with the other errata and the web enhancement from way back when?  I'm a huge fan of EoM and would scrap together the dough for a Hardbound Deluxe especially if it included everything in one place. 

Thanks for your time,
William Holder


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2007)

sirwmholder said:
			
		

> Is there any chance we could get the Appendixes included or better yet incorporated within along with the other errata and the web enhancement from way back when?  I'm a huge fan of EoM and would scrap together the dough for a Hardbound Deluxe especially if it included everything in one place.
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> William Holder




When we do it, it will DEFINITELY include everything, incorporate errata, and some changes Ryan wants to make.  But, like we said, it'll be a way off yet.  The main time crunch is Ryan's schedule, and this is something we "want" to do rather than something we're scheduled to do, so it has a lower priority.

Asusmiing 160 page, full colour throughout, hardback, the pricepoint looks like it will come out at about $49.99.  Like I said - _expensive_.

The same thing but black-and-white interior would come out at about $27-$28.

So, if we do it, I'm not anticipating massive sales - it really is a luxury item.  To be honest, the print sales are almost negligible anyway.


----------



## sirwmholder (Mar 21, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> When we do it, it will DEFINITELY include everything, incorporate errata, and some changes Ryan wants to make...



Awesome! That's exactly what I wanted to hear the long awaited Revised/Revised 


			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> But, like we said, it'll be a way off yet.  The main time crunch is Ryan's schedule, and this is something we "want" to do rather than something we're scheduled to do, so it has a lower priority.
> 
> Asusmiing 160 page, full colour throughout, hardback, the pricepoint looks like it will come out at about $49.99.  Like I said - _expensive_.
> 
> ...



So this will probably come on to the table sometime after the first of the year?  Sweet it gives me something to look forward to after War of the Burning Sky .

Thanks for the info Morrus,
William Holder

PS ~ My wallet hates you  j/k I can't wait to get my hands on a Deluxe version


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 29, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> That revision got pushed to the side when we started War of the Burning Sky. If it happens, it will be a way off. Sorry.




No hurry.. I am completely enjoying the WoBS..but this means I can tell my player who was thinking of converting to EoM: R that he won't have to worry about changing mechanics right after he gets the basics down 

...Altho I am perfectly willing to try out draft rules on him if you get to that point   


BTW... thank you thank you thank you for explicitly putting the options of diplomancy and Bardic knowledge into the modules! I, and my Bard player appreciate it from the depths of my pocketbook...er, heart!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm very pleased with the print books! A little disappointed that they didn't include the errata, but it's all good. They're definately very pretty   

When that Deluxe edition comes out, I'm getting one. Man, that sounds nice.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Apr 3, 2007)

Got the PDF versions of the 3 WotBS modules out so far (I like to mark things up when I DM, and this is the perfect format!!), but I plan to get the print versions for my bookshelf as well.


----------

